

Top 7 Reasons People Quit Linux - ossreleasefeed
http://www.pcworld.com/article/164205/why_people_quit_linux.html

======
robin_reala
_I tried Linux but I had to type commands! […] typing a few strange words
won't kill you._

The author’s got this wrong. I’d have quite a lot of pennies if I got a penny
for every time I saw someone on a message board suggest “Type 'sudo...'”. The
command line and sudo are dangerous, and we shouldn’t be suggesting that
people _have_ to use it as part of their day to day process.

